# [gelöst] Plasma-workspace Blocker

## deranonyme

Dieser blöde Blocker lässt sich nicht auflösen und verhindert die Installation des aktuellen KDE Testing. 

```
[blocks B      ] >kde-apps/kio-extras-15.12.50 (">kde-apps/kio-extras-15.12.50" is blocking kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace-5.5.0)

Total: 106 packages (101 upgrades, 3 new, 1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 369.711 KiB

Conflict: 2 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-apps/kio-extras-16.04.1:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kio-extras-14.12.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.6.4:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-apps/kio-extras-16.04.1:5 required by (kde-apps/dolphin-16.04.1:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace-5.5.0:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace-5.5.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.5.0:5/5::gentoo, installed)
```

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

FrankLast edited by deranonyme on Sun May 22, 2016 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du genau vorhast, aber wahrscheinlich sollte vorheriges unmergen von 

kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace

helfen.

----------

## misterjack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace

 

ist in dem Fall gar nicht installiert. Stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem und mangels Zeit hab ich lokal kurzerhand für kactivitymanagerd die Abhängigkeit zu kactivities-workspace gekillt.

----------

## Josef.95

```
  (kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace-5.5.0:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace-5.5.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.5.0:5/5::gentoo, installed)
```

Hm, habt ihr =kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.6.4 eventuell nicht mit freigeschaltet?

..................................

```
 eix kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace

* kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace

     Available versions:  (5) 5.5.0

       {debug}

     Homepage:            https://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Transitional package for activities KCM and KIO modules in Plasma-5.5
```

 Dieses "Transitional package"  wird *nur* für plasma-5.5 benötigt, und blockt sich mit plasma-5.6

Puh, ohne den kompletten ungekürzten emerge-output zu kennen ist es so ein wenig schwierig :-/

----------

## deranonyme

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   (kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace-5.5.0:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by
> 
> ...

 

Du hast das Problem trotz kurzem Output erkannt; danke. Habe kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd freigeschaltet und weiß jetzt was es mit "Transitional package" auf sich hat. Danke.

Frank

----------

